# Can this be saved?



## _Christian_ (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a 2012 Corolla and want to save the paint as best I can. On the roof and the trunk are most of the issues. Here's a picture of the back of the roof with matching issues on the front side.

Is there any hope for this? I'm thinking the cracks and scratches are past the clear coat in some areas and don't want to make it worse if that's true.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

